# My mutts.... PIC HEAVY



## Ncprisonguard (Jan 19, 2009)

Alright now that I've reached the magic number of posts so I can put some pics up... Here's my crew.

*
Here's Achilles... he's not mine I am keeping him for a friend who is in the Army and in Korea right now.. A very good looking, hyper dog *










*Now here's mine starting with Angel.... Basically a Maverick/Sixbits/zebo dog.
*



























*Then there's Folsom (he was sorta dumped on me..but he's a good dog)*










*Here's Slick Ric I got from Ed Faron at Wildside Kennels before the bust* 



















*Here's Misdemeanor "Missy" Slick's half sister also from Wildside*



















*Then here's old Boomer.. just my ol' yard dog*


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

* Folsom * is a very good looking dog


----------



## Bleu Clair (Jun 14, 2008)

Good lookin' dogs. I love Slick Ric and Missy!


----------



## gunner921 (Jan 16, 2009)

Your angel looks like our gunner! very cute dogs!


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

flosom doesnt look like he likes the camera ahah great group of pooches!


----------



## koonce272 (Sep 16, 2008)

nice dogs. I like folsom


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

LMFAO I love folsom you can send him to me !!! All the dogs look good thanks for sharing


----------



## Kd1701 (Jan 22, 2009)

I wanted to name my baby Achilles, but I was outnumbered  next time tho, great looking bunch of dogs, it must be like a circus at your house :roll: LOL, but I'm so glad you're giving them all such a good home!


----------



## Ncprisonguard (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone... Yeah Folsom looks like he's snarling but he's really not..lol... He's just eating. He's a screamer too.. anytime he's excited he sounds like he's dying. At my old house I once had a jogger stop and knock on my dog to tell me something was wrong with my dog... but it was just him screaming for attention.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

they look great! I like little Missy she looks feisty!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

great bunch of dogs angel looks like my old lucy that I lost 2 years ago.


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

nice dogs, thanks for sharing.


----------



## dennispits (Jul 1, 2008)

good ooking dogs


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

good lookin dogs !


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

WOW WEE!


----------

